# Jammin SCRT10 ?



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Is anyone out there on this forum that could give me advice about the Jammin SCRT10. Like what's the weak spots,what breaks the easiest,umm the best hop ups. Im thinking about retiring the Hyper 10sc just wish I got the Jammin instead of the Hyper10sc when I had the chance. NOTHING aginist my other hyper 10sc freinds out there lol I just think the Jammin SCRT10 is a way better truck with the pbs with it.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Plus the Hyper10sc is hard to drive for me beacuse you cant be such a aggresive driver like I am I admit it though.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

You can be aggressive with the Hyper, just have to know when and where to be aggressive. Check out the www.rcshortcourse.com forums and see if you can figure something. I may wait for Losi to put one out before I think about switching.

I drilled out the rear shocks in the Hyper and now it's close to where I need it. I may drill the front to have balance and go heavier up front. I need to do the steering mod to get more throw.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

whats the steering mod for the hyper? cause i sure need some more steering in mine.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

tebone626 said:


> whats the steering mod for the hyper? cause i sure need some more steering in mine.


 Where you been????????????:cheers:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

tebone626 said:


> whats the steering mod for the hyper? cause i sure need some more steering in mine.


Check out the thread on www.rcshourtcourse.com

Some switch over to the Jammin steering, others use Losi ball cups. I think I will shave off some plasitic off the back of the steering block. Like on the Revo. There should be a list and links to the mods people were doing to the truck.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Yea I see what yall mean I already know about the pbs mods and steering mods or switch overs thanks for telling me though. Just wonder how much the losi is going to be beacuse LOSI has a rep.. for high prices. But im just seeing right now beacuse still saving up and selling Schumacher Mi3.5. But thanks for the advice guys really keep it comin. lol


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

skillett said:


> Where you been????????????:cheers:


whats up skillet? i have been racing, where have you been? you going to the river for the harc race? should be a good one. cant wait.

thanks Karl, i'm going to have to do some of that stuff, to get my truck to handle alittle better.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Found some pics on LOSI forums and found someone took a Ten-T and converted to electric loos like the pics of the LOSI 4x4sc


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry made this topic forum wide lookin lol srry.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I like it. Rear drive shaft is a funky angle. Looks like every thing you want in a short course. I hear the ten-T shocks are pretty good. I would rather have 1/8 shocks instead. Wonder if the towers will allow it. Or would you have to customize the towers.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Yea I would want some big "o" LOSI 8ight shocks on that bad boy for good travel and take the abuse and plush down when you over jump like a triple double anything table top lol. Hope it comes out soon my allowance is buliding up and im itching for a new SC4x4 might look into a truggy have all the electronics


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I drilled out my pistons with a 56 drill. The shocks are 100 times better now.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey karl did you stop by randy's hobbies? I saw a big guy come in there that I rekonize from TNA he races e truggy but I dont think that was you . But I would like to see the LOSI with LOSI 8ight shocks ima put some on my hyper I saw on rc tech some guy did it works freakin great


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey can any body tell me why when I turn to the right with my hyper it turns sharp when I turn to the left and theres a difference it makes wider turns. I got hitec servo,tekin rx8,spektrum receiver. I tried everything takin off servo horn and center it when it was on made shure before I turn on to put all sterring on 0 on the dx3r. Any advice ?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

-make sure shocks are working identical left and right
-droop is the same L&R on both the front and back
-Obviously wheel travel the same left to right?
-Oh make sure you dont have more tow-in on one rear wheel than the other. that can push in one direction, but you'd feel the car drift on straights too.
-Probably a few other things to check I cant think of atm....


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That's probably normal. Not familiar with your car, but they all work basically the same way. In your radio menu there should be an adjustment called Steering EPA or something similar. Turn the car to the right and see how far the steering turns, then go to the left and I bet you'll see the steering arms on the right go all the way and the ones on the left don't. Get into your radio menu and then use the steering EPA to get more travel until the left side turns as far as it can go. Then bump it back 5% or so to keep from stressing the servo.

Test the right side also. You want the car to have full travel, but once the steering arms hit their stop, you want to the servo to stop moving. If it keeps pushing after you're at the stops it will stress your servo. Use the steering EPA to reduce or increase the steering on the right side also until it just hits the stops, then back off 5% and you're good.

P.S. Also, don't listen to Jason and you'll be fine ha ha ha.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Haha lol thanks ill check it thanks for the info I wonder if the Losi sc4x4 is going to come out thanks agin?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Randy's a lil too far for me. Tried them out once and they messed that up, so until they're apart of HARC I'm good....

I would also say the balance on a car could have a slight affect also. Not great but some. But chris said what I was thinking.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Ooo ok yea what you they messed you at a HARC or somethin?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Meaning until they get a offroad track.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Im confused who gets a offroad track?


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok Im selling the Hyper10sc tommorow for $190.00 to one of my buddys is that a good price for it it has scatchs on the chassis from nomarl ware from racing and bassically nothin else wrong with it getting a Jammin scrt10 finally..


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

then ill add Losi 8ight 2.0,RC8B or T,Mugen MBX6B or T shocks depends on which ones fit the best then add the metal parts-*STRC Precision Machined Aluminum Steering Bellcrank set,STRC CNC Machined Precision Alum. Front C-Hubs,STRC Aluminum Lock-Pin style hex adapters,STRC CNC Machined Precision Alum. Steering Knuckle,STRC CNC Machined Precision Alum. Rear Hub Carriers,STRC CNC Machined Aluminum Center Bulkhead,STRC CNC Machined Aluminum Front Chassis Brace ,STRC CNC Machined Aluminum Rear Chassis Brace,STRC Graphite Upper Steering Plate *
*Then the car will be done besipe buying 2 more Ace Power 40c 5000mah 2s1p Lipos then When I get time in Breaks off school come and race with yall agin School and Football keep me so busy.*

*Has anyone try the shock conversion from buggys shock do you need spacers for the top part that conects to the front and rear shock towers.*


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

So would that be a good price.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

I found the Losi 8ight shcoks work the best comparsion for compressed and extened too. There very close in length. Can wait till next week for it to come in. http://www.rcshortcourse.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4672&page=5


----------

